# Leuchtspuren



## jackassol (14. November 2007)

Hallo ihr

Und zwar bin ich seid langem auf der suche nach einem Tutorial/Hilfe wie man Leuchtspruren mit Photoshop erstellt....hier mal ein beispiel...

weiß absolut nich wie das gemacht wird....


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (14. November 2007)

Sieht für mich ein wenig nach einem Trapcode-Plugin für Aftereffects aus ...

In Photoshop kannst du es aber auch bauen:

Slow Shutter Effect

Im Prinzip ist es das gleiche, musst halt deine Linien modifizieren und die Einstellungen anpassen. Aber anhand des Tutorials sollte es dir möglich sein, deine Linien zu erstellen


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------

